# New racing complex in Columbia S.C.(input)



## bullet (Sep 26, 2001)

Track would have paved oval,offroad,dirt oval and onroad.
This is all in the very early stage.Looking for some input from racers and find out if there are any racers in the area.
Let me know what you think.

Thanks,Jud


----------



## cunroe (Nov 7, 2003)

that would be awsome!! what area are you looking at? Irmo chapin side of town would be awsome. The closet track is Sante or something like that other than that track all others are a good hike. Athens, Augusta, Sumter. We had a track for a few months over in Ballentine but for some reason it disappeared litterally. I went by one day to drive the track and it was graded flat and no drivers stand. They didn't advertise that I know of that they were evne there thats probally what hurt them or maybe it were the houses that were less than a 100 yards away.

Chris


----------



## bullet (Sep 26, 2001)

Chris
Track would be located in gaston county at the old Columbia speedway site.The paved oval would be 400 to 425 run line.

Jud


----------



## cunroe (Nov 7, 2003)

I've never been to the old speedway but thats ok Another track near columbia would be really cool.
Good luck and I hope it works out. Keep us posted on progress.

Chris


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Im packed and ready to go .lol We are from Walterboro.I was at the tc track every weekend when it was in Columbia a few years ago.I am ready for some offroad and onraod definitly.I cant afford those paved oval tires anymore but, i will wearout what i have left..A track located in the Cayce area would be good for me.. :wave:


----------



## TazChris (Jul 16, 2003)

A track in this area would be great, Gaston may not be the most ideal place for it, but as someone said, it isn't that far. 

Also, does anyone know of a good hobby store around here? 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## cunroe (Nov 7, 2003)

Chris,
There is a hobby store in Lexington. That is the only one I know of in the Cola area that sells r/c stuff. There are several train stores around if you are intrested in that.
Link to SD raceway in south congree. Have not been to the track but I hear good things. I heard it a fast track.
http://www.sdraceway.com/

and Lexington hobby and motorsports. They are really nice and have a good selection. not the greatest hours but atleast we have a hobby shop again. I end up taking a long lunch from work to go by and pick up parts.
http://lexhobby.com/

Chris


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

That's just way too big! IMO,you need to keep it at 300ft +- 25 ft either way.You're just going to get into the battery thing again,4cell stock and legends,truck etc. would be boring. If you've got that much room,add some banking and make it wide,16-20ft.lanes.possibly a pit road for 1/4 scale racing.


----------



## rowdyrj (Jul 23, 2003)

That would be good when I come home since the only real track to race at is in Rock Hill. What ever happen to hobbytown over in Irmo?


----------



## cunroe (Nov 7, 2003)

rowdyrj said:


> What ever happen to hobbytown over in Irmo?


I stopped by there one day and they were gone. I never saw a clearance sale or anything just poof gone. From what i understand the owner lived in spartenburg and he was a big train guy and didn't care about r/c. he wouldn't let the guys running the store stock a bunch of parts because he wanted to concentrate on trains. well the guys running it were big r/c guys. Appearently there was a some conflict in intrest and they just couldn't take it anymore.

Chris


----------



## TazChris (Jul 16, 2003)

Yeah, the Hobbystop over in Irmo just closed one day out of the blue. I went drove by it on the way to the bookstore and poof, was empty, just like it was never there. The funny thing is the sign out front by the roadside is still there.

Glad to hear that a new store is open and hopefully doing well. I haven't had a chance to get there as I've been doing small things around our new house. I do hope that a nice paved oval does open in the area.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## rowdyrj (Jul 23, 2003)

Ya Jamie and those guys where real cool to race with. Where is the new store at.


----------



## kevina250 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey, You will get some NC boys there to on the oval. GASCAR is also looking to grow at differant tracks also. I agree with DK. Don't want it to big but you do want banking. Not like BMS banking right DK. LOL


----------



## bullet (Sep 26, 2001)

DK
I figured you had the best batteries.LOL
The paver was met with and track centerline will be 315 to 320 with banking.Track will be 25ft wide with pitroad.
Jud


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Jud sounds like about the same size as Carolina? how much banking?


----------



## TazChris (Jul 16, 2003)

pepe said:


> Jud sounds like about the same size as Carolina? how much banking?


While I haven't visited BMS personally, I have heard guys that have run it that it can be a blast or a nightmare. 

13 to 20 degrees would be good, in my opinion, not too much, but at the same time, not over done.

Chris


----------



## qball29072 (May 28, 2002)

sounds good....would like to see it a little bigger...I run at Rockhill and love the track,its 400ft. and a very fast track....there's not a problem with runtime there ....if your having runtime problems,it's not your battery,its car setup....if your car effency is right,runtime will not be a problem and my car is a top 3 car every week....Record is 40 laps and I believe @4:01 or 4:02 in 6 cell open spec...at the beginning of the race,lap times are in the 5:7's and if your car is right finish the race around 6.1 to 6.2's...There is no doubt that "The Grove" in Rockhill,S.C. is the nicest and fastest R/C racing facility in S.C. .... I would love to see another super speedway in S.C. and if this is ,going to be as good as Rockhill,count me in,I will be there

Qball


----------



## qball29072 (May 28, 2002)

and also would like to see at least 20 deg. of banking

Qball


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Bullet, When do you expect your track to be open?


----------



## bullet (Sep 26, 2001)

McLin
This isnt my track.Just posting this for someone that is real busy.
Im sure once things get going,he will post a date.

Qball
Im sure the track and facilities will be first class and so will the people running it.

Pepe
It would be around the same footage as Easley with more banking.But as with anything nothing is set in stone yet.

Jud


----------



## qball29072 (May 28, 2002)

Bullet....
I'm sure it will be a very nice facility....I cant wait for it to open,I'm ready to race.

Qball


----------



## med511 (Dec 10, 2001)

A track the same size as Bethany SS in Clover. Maybe a little shorter. Had good banking and was super fast. A good banked dirt oval would be cool too. With Custom Works now in the area interest might just be there.

MED


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow this is right aroound the corner from my aunts house!!!!! I may have to go pay her a visit....... 

Maybe will get Yates to come up from Charelston too.


----------



## qball29072 (May 28, 2002)

Hey Billy....Im TM Race Cars brother-n-law...i talked to you at the Ga.state race at Big Daddy's....This is going to be a first class facility....I've talked to a couple of people that are involved with this and going to be first class....I'm sure Yates will come...I know Humpty and RayRay and Logan and a hole host of others will be there...The dirt oval should be very well also with Customs Works being in Charlotte now....I have been talking ....promoting...and anything else I can do....Everyone that i have talked to said that it would be an excellent place to have a R/C facility.....
Billy you can e-mail me at [email protected]

Qball


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I just hope this track last longer than the last track that was in Columbia.


----------



## qball29072 (May 28, 2002)

Pepe...the reason the track that was in columbia closedis because the track owner wouldn't show up...the racers would,but the owner wouldn't half the time....can't race if you can't get in the building to turn the power on.
Qball


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Yea that's too bad,it was a TC only track too,that was another problem.I wish some one around here would open a track like "Radical Ricks" up north.The guy contacted me about a franchise deal but he was talking about 7 to 8 hundred thousand to get started and I couldn't see it around here.


----------



## TazChris (Jul 16, 2003)

This all sounds great, anyone know when it may be opening, and also will it have an onsite hobby store?

Chris


----------



## lexingtonhobby (Apr 3, 2004)

*Lexington Hobby*

I know I am a little late, but this is Kevin with Lexington Hobby. We are in the process of shopping for land to build a new shop, since we have out grown our current location. When we do this we are going to purchase enough land to have several tracks. We will be staying in the Lexington area. We are currently seeking to purchase land right off of I-20. It will be very convient for most. When opening the new store we will extend our hours. I look forward to meeting you guys. Come see us at the shop. We are supporting our local track SD Raceway in South Congaree. Near the Columbia Airport. We have also enjoyed "The Proven Grounds"

If you have any questions, call me at 803.356.4226. Jason, Chad, or Jimbo can help with any questions also.

Lexington Hobby
528-D Columbia Ave (Highway 378)
Lexington, SC 29072


----------



## TazChris (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi,

I've been kind of busy and occupied with other things for the past while. But I recalled this and was curious if anyone knew of any updates on this possibility of this new track opening.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

If you are going to go on-road. Anywhere between Columbia and Greenville would be great. There's a large amount of touring racers in the NC SC GA area but the tracks all are 3plus hours from each other. Something around Columbia would bring in everyone.


----------



## lexingtonhobby (Apr 3, 2004)

*Yes!!! It's open*

Our store is still in the same location and our track is at 5020 Platt Springs Road, Lexington, SC 29072

www.lexingtonhobbyraceway.com or www.lexhobby.com


----------

